# GM Protection Plan, only $1,519.20 to extend bumper to bumper protection to 100K mile



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

First thing that caught my eye, each occurrence is a hundred dollar deductible. Does this mean if a buck lamp fails that I can change in two seconds, I would have to pay a hundred bucks?

Other thing that caught my eye as to what is covered. Greatest percentage of what is listed should be covered under that 100K mile powertrain warranty. Other stuff that is covered would also be covered under my collision and comprehensive insurance, like air bags in the event of an accident.

Switches are covered, but for years, been cleaning dirty contacts, can do that quicker than driving the two miles to my dealer plus I save gas and waiting half a day.

Then I wonder why they call this bumper to bumper coverage with a very long list of what is NOT covered. Won't list them all, but the most common problems like the AC system, drive belts Radiator hoses, clutch, all body parts, tires, wheel balancing, brakes, those real overpriced exhaust system parts, struts, interior, etc., etc., etc.

Think I will leave my $1,519.20 in the bank. Just received this letter in the mail this morning, seems legit, has my name as on the vehicle title and my VIN on it. Return address is GM Protection Plan, PO BOX 87169, in Chicago. No street address, I like street addresses just like UPS and Fedex.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I bet that it is not from General Motors. They can call it a GM plan legally even if they are not part of General Motors. GM in this case might be an acronym for Grab Money.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

I am pretty sure I got scammed on this. They built it into my loan stating that, "GM Financial wants the added security of knowing that your vehicle will be covered for the life of your loan". I told them I didn't want it and they said that GM wouldn't approve the loan without it. I did talk them down on the price of the plan and had them throw in a few things to make me feel a little better about it, but I was/am a little heated about it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just hope my Cruze is a good as my still owned 2004 Cavalier. In reviewing all the receipts of what I have done to it in the last 8 years and 98,000 miles on it. The only part that may have been covered under this warranty is the heater mode control cable that broke. Our small town NAPA store had one in stock that told me its a common problem, was 13 bucks and took me about twenty minutes to change it. With this plan, would have been an argument and a hundred buck deductible charge. Or put another way, wouldn't have been covered.

Was also told by close friends that were selling cars, new or used, would pocket 50% of the cost of the plan, doesn't leave very much money for that insurance company.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

NickD said:


> First thing that caught my eye, each occurrence is a hundred dollar deductible. Does this mean if a buck lamp fails that I can change in two seconds, I would have to pay a hundred bucks?


Is that a serious question?...lol. It means that if anything major were to ever break on your car that is covered, $100 is the maximum you will pay for the repair. So, no.. you wouldnt pay a hundred for a bulb repair, but you would be paying for it.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

NickD said:


> Think I will leave my $1,519.20 in the bank.


Smart man! I have always figured, and so far it has worked out this way for me, that they know their product will last the 100k miles, baring exceptional circumstances. Put the $1500 in the bank. Even at 0% interest like we have now, you will be $1500 ahead at 100k miles.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Plus I heard you can pick up a warranty almost anytime. Think I'm canceling mine this weekend.


----------



## Coolnate32 (May 15, 2011)

You can buy it before bumper to bumper ends, but remember that the warranty is negotiable. I got the 5 year, 100k bumper to bumper on my '11 Corolla for $750, and the Chevy dealer offered me the 4 year, 100,000 mile $0 deductible for less then $800 on my Cruze. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

0 deductible for $800?! 
I got jacked.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Coolnate32 said:


> You can buy it before bumper to bumper ends, but remember that the warranty is negotiable. I got the 5 year, 100k bumper to bumper on my '11 Corolla for $750, and the Chevy dealer offered me the 4 year, 100,000 mile $0 deductible for less then $800 on my Cruze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Wow, that's pretty **** good. Might consider that myself...

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

Mick said:


> 0 deductible for $800?!
> I got jacked.


0 deductible. 5yr 100,000 mile for $1000. 

And because I was so pissed that I had to buy it, they threw in 3 oil changes and another set of floor mats.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Mick said:


> Plus I heard you can pick up a warranty almost anytime. Think I'm canceling mine this weekend.


Thats ridiculous to do.

Yeah, you can get a warranty anytime. But the longer you wait, the more expensive its gonna cost. Believe me, spend the money now. I talked about this very statement to my financial advisor. I picked up the 6yr/75k miles GMPP, cost is $1500, but paying for it over the loan period only bumped my monthly payment up 22 bucks, big deal. Now if I were to have waited til 35,000 miles to order the warranty, it would've costed me almost $4000! Same goes for everyone else. Just stick with it now, I'd much rather have the security to know if anything were to happen, my ass would be saved from the beginning.

I dont think everyone understands what is ALL involved with this plan. It's not just repair work, they compensate you for many things in the event of a breakdown. Like:

Rental insurance. $35 a day, up to $175 per repair. Vehicle must require more than 2.0 labor hours of work to get a rental. And if there is a delay(waiting for a part to ship), the limit is increased to $280. Even using the bus or taxi instead will be reimbursed upon proof of receipt.

Trip interruption. You go on a vacation and your car breaks down? As long as you are atleast 100 miles away from your home, on top of getting your car fixed at no charge, rental given to you at no charge, GM will ALSO reimburse you up to $150 a day, $750 max, for unplanned hotel stay and restaraunt visits! Again, upon proof of receipts.

Towing and Road Services. GM authorizes emergency towing and road services for any disablement of a vehicle or reimburse you up to $75 for the services.

GMPP is actually a very nice additive to have to your vehicle when something were to happen.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Thats ridiculous to do.
> 
> Yeah, you can get a warranty anytime. But the longer you wait, the more expensive its gonna cost. Believe me, spend the money now. GMPP is actually a very nice additive to have to your vehicle when something were to happen.


Just Curious. Do you work for GM too?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

newcruzer17 said:


> Just Curious. Do you work for GM too?


I'm a Technician, so yes.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I didnt get anything with this car either. I got the car so cheap, Its a throw away car. However, for some, if this is your primary car, it may be a good idea. I will drive it and at the end trade it in for whatever its worth. Or sell it to some kid that needs a good first car. It will likely look close to what it looks like now, when I get rid of it. I looked up parts on GM Parts direct.com $3500 for a complete engine, $1600 for a manual trans, fresh out of the box? Various switces and knobs costing near nothing. Ive never seen parts so cheap for a car. 

For comparison, the E63 AMG crate motor costs more than the car. Although I dont plan on ever blowing one up, they are about $75,000. Thats something I get a warranty for. Towing and rental cars are covered by my insurance. I've filed a few claims for windshields in the 14 years I've been with my ins company. As I see it, they owe me!


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'm a Technician, so yes.


While it it really great to have those who work for GM present on a forum, for both techincal and operational expertise, certainly you must realize that shilling for GM is somewhat conterproductive. Don't get me wrong, the Eco is a GREAT car, I love mine. But it is one thing to dismiss consumer concern and expectation in favor of employer loyalty and expect believability on the part of those of us who pay your salary by buying GM products.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

newcruzer17 said:


> While it it really great to have those who work for GM present on a forum, for both techincal and operational expertise, certainly you must realize that shilling for GM is somewhat conterproductive. Don't get me wrong, the Eco is a GREAT car, I love mine. But it is one thing to dismiss consumer concern and expectation in favor of employer loyalty and expect believability on the part of those of us who pay your salary by buying GM products.


Huh? I'm just stating my opinion. I'm not trying to 'sell' GMPP. I'm far from having the ability of being a salesman lol. I'm simply stating facts out of the book, as I just received my GMPP booklet and ID card in the mail today. But after reading the book and coming back to this thread, I figured I'd state what is actually covered for people who do not know and think warranty is just for repairs. It's not. When it comes down to reimbursing you for food, hotel, rental car, repairs when your car breaks down hundreds of miles away from home, I find loyalty in that. Not many other car companies take care of their customers like that. Whether people get GMPP or not, I'm not going to lose sleep over it haha. I'm just lending a helping hand.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dealer offered me some kind of full bumper to bumper plan, can't even remember if it was an extra 36K miles or up to a 100K. Just said everything was covered, never even read the fine print. But just said, no thanks. Recall the pricetag was 2,500 bucks. He said he was required to offer the plan, didn't pressure me, but had me sign a preprinted form that it was offered and I rejected it. 

I normally do not get migraine headaches, but do when reading the fine print of these protection plans. But a most a gamble, they are betting you won't have problems, you are betting you will. But just like Las Vegas, they are making the house rules.

Just received two absurd offers in the mail, one from Sony, three year protection plan for 180 bucks for an 80 buck DVD player that is already obsolete. Another from Maytag, again three years, but not as bad. Only 480 bucks for a 600 buck washing machine.

These people must really think we are complete idiots and really an idiot if you send them that cash after you read the fine print.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

newcruzer17 said:


> While it it really great to have those who work for GM present on a forum, for both techincal and operational expertise, certainly you must realize that shilling for GM is somewhat conterproductive. Don't get me wrong, the Eco is a GREAT car, I love mine. But it is one thing to dismiss consumer concern and expectation in favor of employer loyalty and expect believability on the part of those of us who pay your salary by buying GM products.


That technician is offering real world experience for those willing to listen. He sees every day what companies cover the repairs and which companies do not. He is not "shilling" for anyone, believe me he makes more money if you don't buy GMPP.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

newcruzer17 said:


> While it it really great to have those who work for GM present on a forum, for both techincal and operational expertise, certainly you must realize that shilling for GM is somewhat conterproductive. Don't get me wrong, the Eco is a GREAT car, I love mine. But it is one thing to dismiss consumer concern and expectation in favor of employer loyalty and expect believability on the part of those of us who pay your salary by buying GM products.


Tell me you aren't serious calling him a shill. The amount of $$ he makes off someone buying a gmpp plan isn't even worth his time making a single post here.

What he pointed out was simply legit information that needed to be added to the op's post to allow someone to make an informed decision if gmpp is or isn't for them.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, lol. Actually, LTZ is right. The warranty 'covered labor' times are generally less than what the customer labor times are, so we kinda get the shaft on warranty work most of the time, lol.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Thank you, lol. Actually, LTZ is right. The warranty 'covered labor' times are generally less than what the customer labor times are, so we kinda get the shaft on warranty work most of the time, lol.


Those labor times are based on working on a brand new engine sitting on a kitchen table. No mention of using a cold rolled unplated steel bolt in cast aluminum where the head breaks off just from looking at it.

While I love FWD for winter driving, will never buy a FWD V-6 or V-8 again, getting too old for that kind of misery. Recall changing a water pump with a two hour labor, started early on a Saturday morning and finally was done at midnight, just about every bolt head snapped off. I really detest Torx head bolts, not very much bite area and easily round out, even with the slightest pressure. But cool for production, Torx will stick on the bit..

Did work on many 30's and 40's vehicles before Detroit invented rust starting in 1949, back then was far more common to break a wrench than a bolt. Another observation, rare to see any mechanic older than 40 years old. By that time, these guys are worn out. Did have eight years of physical therapy after my so-called accident. Practically all the kids I was with were auto mechanics, really a tough way to earn a living and only get a tiny fraction of those hourly shop rates.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

idk about you guys, but i have never had to put 1,500 into a car. i told the dealer that i wouldnt buy the car if they thought i was going to have to put that kind of money into the car in the next 10 yrs.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I also recieved that letter recently regarding the GMPP. I'm at odds about purchasing it only because I had my 04 Chevy Aveo and had bumper to bumper up to 36K but after that never had the extended warranty. All I ever had done to that car was oil changes, tires, and brakes up to 156000 miles when I sold it to my cousin. Oh and one lower control arm around 60K due to a bad bushing. Anyway I think at worst care scenario maybe I should try to negotiate the price down if I do decide to purchase it. On the other hand like stated before, and on the brochure itself there is an awful lot of "Whats Not Covered".


----------



## cpa4171 (Apr 5, 2012)

Any idea as to whether the extended warranty covers potential Dex-Cool related problems (i.e., cooling system), and if anything goes wrong with the turbo / intercooler? Those are two significant liability areas in my opinion.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cpa4171 said:


> Any idea as to whether the extended warranty covers potential Dex-Cool related problems (i.e., cooling system), and if anything goes wrong with the turbo / intercooler? Those are two significant liability areas in my opinion.


I saw in the GMPP warranty that the turbo is covered. I would think that if a waterpump for example fails dex-cool related or not it would be covered under the warranty.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

I worked at a dealer for nine years... in several sales positions and also as a finance manager. One thing I have always believed in was the manufacturer's extended service agreement. I place great emphasis on the word, "Manufacturer's." When I purchased my Cruze Eco, I purchased the GM Major Care coverage... at less than the retail price offered by the dealer. Do a little shopping; you should be able to purchase a GM plan at any GM dealer, as long as your car is still covered under the factory warranty. If you wait more than 12 months after your date of purchase, you may not be able to get "new car" coverage, but you can still get it covered. Just ask for a finance manager and they will be able to explain your options.

One reason I emphasize the manufacturer's agreement is that it is supposed to be honored at any GM dealer in the U.S. and Canada... plus Puerto Rico. Aftermarket agreements, like those offered through credit unions and "cheaper alternatives" to the GM plans have several limitations... with many more exclusions and restrictions; cheaper isn't necessarily better.

As for the correct terminology, there is no such thing as "bumper to bumper" coverage... _wear out items _*ARE NOT *included. Some examples would be tires, brake pads & linings, belts, hoses, light bulbs, etc. As for when you have to pay the deductible... that will depend on your mileage and in-service date.

For those of you that insist that the quality of construction is good and that no additional coverage is necessary... just look in the back of a Bentley or Rolls Royce dealership. You'll find a service department there too! Parts break... and they are expensive to replace, as is the labor to install them.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I saw in the GMPP warranty that the turbo is covered. I would think that if a waterpump for example fails dex-cool related or not it would be covered under the warranty.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Yup. If the turbocharger were to ever break, anything associated could be replaced, depending on damge done.(ie. The turbo, intercooler, piping, coolant flush, even an oil change should be included. Just to name a few).


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

What if you perform the maintenance yourself? Still okay as long as you keep record?

Reason I ask is that I'll be picking up my car on Friday and I know they will hammer me with this GMPP or similar.


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

MetallicaMatt said:


> What if you perform the maintenance yourself? Still okay as long as you keep record?
> 
> Reason I ask is that I'll be picking up my car on Friday and I know they will hammer me with this GMPP or similar.


GMPP isn't for maintenance... it's for mechanical breakdown. You aren't required to buy it, so if you don't want it, tell the finance guy "No." He'll probably offer a lower price in order to make the sale. Keep in mind, there's quite a bit of markup in the retail price, so there is room for negotiation. 

I do suggest you do your homework first before you say yes or no.

BTW - I DO have a GMPP Major Care on my Cruze Eco and the wife's HHR.


----------

